# Report: Aleppo terrorists entirely encircled



## Bleipriester (Jul 7, 2016)

According to an unconfirmed report, the only supply line for terrorists in Alleppo has been cut off by government forces. After the terrorists inside used the ceasefire to kill more civilians, the army advance hopefully seals their fate finally.

Unconfirmed reports of the Syrian Army cutting off Al-Castillo Highway
Intense clashes erupt in Aleppo City amid Eid celebrations
Breaking: rebels violate 72 hour ceasefire in Aleppo

According to inofficial SAA facebook presence, this video shows the Al-Castillo Highway, the terrorists´ former supply line:

Syrian Arab Army


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 8, 2016)

SDF launches attack to seal the hole there in a joint operation with the Syrian army. Meanwhile the US-led coalition bombed the SDF in Manbij.

Map according to a "rebel" activist":






Kurds launch surprise offensive in Aleppo city, rebels in dire state
US warplanes accidentally bomb Kurds in Manbij


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 13, 2016)

SDF holds now 40 % of Manbij. After ongoing negotiations, ISIS maybe will leave the besieged city. 
ISIS in trouble at Manbij as the Syrian Democratic Forces push forward - full report


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 13, 2016)

Terrorists attacks on the Mallah farms failed. 

"According to a military source, the Army destroyed 2 tanks, 3 BMPs, 4 machinegun-armed trucks, and killed at least 21 militants."











In Pictures: Nusra fails to advance in northern Aleppo | Al-Masdar News


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 13, 2016)

Putin cleaning up Obama's mess


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 17, 2016)

*Significant advance*

"After repelling all assaults launched by Jihadists on their positions in Mallah farms inflicting hundreds of casualties, the elite Tiger Forces continued their advance south west of Mallah."






Tiger Forces advance in North Aleppo - Map update


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 21, 2016)

Terrorist offensive fails, army advances.

"The Syrian Arab Army, alongside Liwaa Al-Quds (Palestinian paramilitary) and National Defense Forces (NDF), imposed full control over Shaher Hill inside the Handarat Refugee Camp after an intense battle with the jihadist rebels of Fatah Halab."

Handarat Refugee Camp was captured by the Islamist rebels in late 2012; since its seizure, Jabhat Al-Nusra (Syrian Al-Qaeda group) and the Free Syrian Army (FSA) have turned it into one of their most fortified sites in Aleppo."

"The jihadist rebels of Fatah Halab suffered a tremendous loss of military personnel and equipment on Wednesday after launching a massive offensive to recapture the AL-Mallaah Farms in northern Aleppo."

Syrian Army, Palestinian committees capture Shaher Hill in northeast Aleppo
Aftermath of failed jihadist offensive in northern Aleppo: video


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 23, 2016)

Syrian Army advances inside jihadist controlled Aleppo City


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 23, 2016)

300+ dead terrorists and 40 of their vehicles, including tanks, destroyed since the beginning of the operations.
Syrian Arab Army | Facebook


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 25, 2016)

Constant SAA advances while the West spreads al-Qaeda propaganda of targeted hospitals.






Syrian Army advances in northwest Aleppo as jihadist defenses crumble
Syrian Army captures 12 buildings inside key jihadist-held district in Aleppo City

The army also advances in Damascus.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 26, 2016)

More good news:






No sleep tonight for jihadists in northern Aleppo as Russian airstrikes pound their positions
Tiger Forces continue to advance in north Aleppo, capture points on imperative highway - Map update

Certainly, there will be an own new thread for Damascus soon:
Syrian Army prepares to enter Islamist heartland in rural Damascus


----------



## Hossfly (Jul 26, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Putin cleaning up Obama's mess


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 27, 2016)

"Rebels" offensive against Kurds failed, SAA advances in Aleppo that reportedly still hosts 1 million civilians.






Kurdish forces beat back jihadist rebels in Aleppo City


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jul 27, 2016)

Thanks, Vlad.

You sure inherited a total clusterfuck from Obama and Hillary.

Good clean up


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 27, 2016)

The SAA send SMS to all available phones in eastern Aleppo with information where the army establishes save zones to get away from the upcoming offensive.

https://mobile.facebook.com/syrianmilitary/


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 28, 2016)

While terrorists are running/preparing new offensives in Latakia and southern Aleppo, the army continues to advance inside Aleppo.





Syrian soldier with captured "Hellcannon" with gas canister mounted on it. It is the terrorists´
usual terrorist artillery weapon terrorist rights groups and most media have never mentioned.

Syrian Army captures important district in Aleppo City


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 28, 2016)

The army made more gains in Aleppo with three additional new good news:


*Hellcannons captured*

"After capturing the notorious Bani Zaid district, the Syrian Army managed to secure insane amounts of gas canisters and Hell Cannons used by rebels to terrorize the inhabitants of the government-held west Aleppo.

Bani Zaid was the jihadist stronghold from which 80% of the rebel shelling on the 1.5 million civilians of west Aleppo was launched from. 

Markets, houses, and even public parks were shelled indiscriminately in what seemed to be an intentional targeting of Aleppo’s pro-government population punishing them for any advance the Syrian Army makes in the embattled city.

Thanks to the liberation of Bani Zaid, the now-jubilant inhabitants of west Aleppo can once more lead lives free of fear and destitute."


Video: Syrian Army uncovers massive factories and storage cells housing Hell Cannons and gas canisters
In Video: Syrian Army storms key rebel bastion in northern Aleppo


*The pig is dead




*
The guy below in the image was the leader of the al-Zinki scum

"Ammar Shaaban, the military leader of the Islamist rebel group ‘Harakat Nour al-Din al-Zenki’, which operates in the Aleppo region, has reportedly been killed whilst fighting the Syrian Army in the Handarat Camp on the northern outskirts of Aleppo city.

The al-Zenki rebel group has received much in terms of media attention recently after avideo of them beheading a child was exposed online, and in which Ammar Shaaban can be seen participating in the execution.

In light of this, the recent death of al-Zenki’s leader adds to the woes of the remaining rebel forces in Aleppo who now face the twin threats of a full siege as well as the potential breakdown of their leadership structures."

Rebel military leader killed in Aleppo clashes


*Russian humanitarian aid for east Aleppo civilians in preparation





*
_"Civilians trapped in rebel-held districts of the northern city of Aleppo as well as anti-government fighters willing to lay down their weapons are now offered one-in-a-lifetime chance to leave the besieged parts of the embattled city._

The opportunity is part of a large-scale military operation set to be launched soon by the Russian and Syrian governments.

According to the Syrian State-run news agency SANA, the Syrian President Bashar Assad offered a general amnesty to militants who surrender to the government authorities in the next three months. Those who free their captives (military or civilians) will also be exempted from punishment if they turned themselves in.

For his part, Russian Defense Minister, Sergei Shoigu, said that President Putin ordered a large-scale humanitarian operation outside Aleppo ” to help civilians who were taken hostage by terrorists as well as fighters who wanted to lay down the arms.”

Russia launches large-scale humanitarian operation in Aleppo

Meanwhile, the terrorists Latakia offensive ended in failure, while battles in Damascus continue and the pockets of the terrorists there are dwindling.






Field Report: Syrian Army tightens the noose around rebels in Darayya. Map Update
Video: Syrian Army involved in ferocious battle over imperative Ghouta town


----------



## Bleipriester (Jul 29, 2016)

*As expected: Terrorists don´t let their human shield leave
*
Militants ban civilians from leaving Aleppo


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 1, 2016)

- Terrorist offensive in southern Aleppo has begun, with ISIS attacking Syrian Forces from the other side (both use VBIEDs)
- Terrorists try to break the siege on Aleppo at two locations
- Loads of arms seized from Aleppo terrorists
- Civilians begin to leave eastern Aleppo
- Russian chopper downed, crew desecrated by terrorists
- Russian airforce completely annihilates FSA base in Idlib
- FSA in southern Syria prohibits representatives to attend reconciliation meetings

AMN - Al-Masdar News | المصدر نيوز


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 3, 2016)

As the terrorists fail to achieve anything in their recent offensives in Aleppo, they angrily post pictures of children and adults with oxygen masks, claiming chemical attacks took place.

Syrian Army rolls back jihadist gains in southern Aleppo
SouthFront: Battle for Handarat Camp in northern Aleppo becomes do-or-die
VIDEO: Non-stop airstrikes pummel Islamist rebels in Aleppo outskirts


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 5, 2016)

There were interesting news on German TV:
While N24 had a funny "expert" who was clearly anti-Assad, the Aleppo news were quite informative. He failed to inform about the humanitarian preparations, Russia and Syria are running and assumed there will be jail and torture for "rebels" accepting Assad´s amnesty. But no German can any longer talk about good rebels as the news were clear:

- "Rebels" do not let civilians go, use them as human shield
- "Rebels" supported by ISIS

They published footage of a person escaping sniper fire. They couldn´t say what is it about but it is probably someone escaping eastern Aleppo, hunted by terrorists. Politicians like terrorist supporters Steinmeier and Obama are mourning over the war on terror in Aleppo but did not mention the civilians of Fallujah and now of Mosul with a single word.

The Syrian army is currently also attacking Kinsibba in Latakia but they have to deal with TOW-"rebels". Battles in Damascus continue. An offensive at Palmyra against ISIS with hundreds of Iraqi fighters supporting the Syrian forces is expected to launch soon.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 8, 2016)

The result of the terrorists´ offensive is not yet clear but they announced another offensive to capture all of Aleppo as more terrorists reinforce the Aleppo battlefield.
However, the siege on eastern Aleppo seems not to be entirely lifted but it is still to early to determine as the incoming news are contradicting. Here is a map:







Army and NDF as well as foreign fighters supporting the government are pouring into the battlefield. 
The SAA is attacking in northern Aleppo.
This critical situation overshadows the good news from Latakia, were the government forces managed to recapture Kinsibba again:
Syrian Army captures strategic Latakia town


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 8, 2016)

The current development is very critical in Aleppo. 5 -12K terrorists launched one of the war´s most massive offensive and it is about to wait and see if the Syrian army and their allies are able to restore the supply line or at least maintain the current positions. In addition to thousands of soldiers and fighters, the army also deploys 100 MBT and 400 APC, while the Syrian and the Russian airforces deal heavy damage to terrorists and their equipment.
In Latakia, the absence of Jabhat Fateh Al-Sham (formerly Jabhat al-Nusra) makes itself felt.






"Although Islamist factions have definitively broken through the SAA’s defensive line in southwestern Aleppo, they are yet to secure a road safe enough for them to reach insurgents in eastern Aleppo.

However, it is indeed possible for Islamist rebels to sneak into eastern Aleppo districts through tunnels and makeshift doorways in the Ramouseh district which is entirely under Jaish al-Fateh and Fatah Halab control.

Meanwhile, the SAA has established a supply road along the Castello-Bani Zaid axis in northern Aleppo. Supply trucks are now able to get through; however, the supply line itself remains dangerously narrow."

"A large Jaish Al-Fateh convoy was destroyed in the vicinity of the Ramousah Artillery Base resulting in the destruction of five armored vehicles while another convoy was wiped out leading to the obliteration of seven armored vehicles manned with anti-aircraft weapons. On Zorbah axis, 11 armored vehicles and transportation cars were destroyed, and another 14 armored vehicles on the Saraqeb-Aleppo route."







Understanding the battle for supply lines to Aleppo city - Map update
Joint Syrian-Russian air strikes destroy jihadist convoys all over Aleppo
SouthFront: Syrian Army deploys 100 tanks, 400 BMP's to Aleppo
More than 50 militants were killed in Latakia battles today (Map Update)


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 9, 2016)

In a first result of the terrorist offensive, the siege of eastern Aleppo remains intact due to the army´s fire control over the opened corridor while the government´s counteroffensive has yet to start. If the terrorists, recently hailed as "Aleppo´s last hope" by DER SPIEGEL, the German government´s propaganda bullhorn, fail to achieve anything in Aleppo while abandoning other frontiers, the final outcome will be fully in favor of the Syrian government forces and their allies. Meanwhile, while the SAA prepares for the counteroffensive, the Russian and the Syrian airforces conduct non-stop airstrikes against the terrorists of the former Al-Qaeda group Nusra and its allies.

East Aleppo remains under siege after jihadist offensive


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 10, 2016)

As the terrorists launch another offensive, the Russians increase their presence in the southern Aleppo skies.

Russian bombers hammer southern Aleppo as jihadists mobilize for another offensive


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 10, 2016)

The renewed terrorist offensive failed. Their average daily losses in southwestern Aleppo are:
- 250 killed terrorists
- 500 wounded terrorists
- 1-2 MBT
- 2 APC
- 7 guns and mortars
- 21 supply trucks (and technicals?)





"Aleppo´s last hope" according to DER SPIEGEL

"The most alarming situation has developed on the south-western approaches to Aleppo where terrorists have created a grouping of about 7,000 gunmen over the week with tanks, infantry fighting vehicles, artillery and vehicles with armament mounted on them,” he (Head of the Main Operations Department at Russia’s General Staff Sergei Rudskoi) said.

This grouping continues to be replenished through terrorists’ reserves, he added.
“The militants are pulling in additional forces from their controlled areas in the provinces of Idlib, Homs and Hama,” the Russian general said.

“Jabhat al-Nousra militants who are calling themselves Jabhat Fatah al-Sham now and units of the so-called moderate opposition that have joined them continue attacks on government forces in to the north and south of Aleppo.”

These attacks are undertaken in order to deliver weaponry and munitions, including explosives, to the city.

According to Rudskoi, militants have lost more than 1,000 fighters to the southwest of the Syrian city of Aleppo over the past 4 days; about 2,000 insurgents have been injured.

“Terrorists are suffering severe losses. More than 1,000 militants have been killed to the southwest of Aleppo over the past 4 days. About 2,000 militants have been wounded. Seven tanks, 8 infantry combat vehicles; 29 guns and mortar launchers and 85 trucks with large-caliber weapons have been destroyed,” Rudskoi said.

He added that the Syrian government troops backed by the Russian Aerospace Forces had focused their efforts on thwart terrorists’ attempts to throw over fresh reserves to Aleppo’s southwestern outskirt,” Rudskoi added.

According to him, strikes are being delivered at places of concentration of militant forces, armored vehicles, artillery positions and convoys delivering weapons and ammunition."


Russia: 7,000 Islamist fighters mobilized at the gates of Aleppo
Jihadist offensive in southern Aleppo takes turn for the worse


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 11, 2016)

An offensive by the Syrian army and their allies has begun. According to unconfirmed reports, they are about to reverse all gains made by the terrorists. Meanwhile, a ceasefire has been negotiated. By Friday, there will be a three hour ceasefire each day. During this ceasefires, necessities for the civilians in eastern Aleppo will be delivered. Also, they can leave the besieged part of the city during this hours using the save corridors named by the SAA.

Syrian Army, Hezbollah launch major offensive in southern Aleppo
Unconfirmed: Syrian Army makes major advances in south Aleppo
Humanitarian ceasefire implemented daily in Aleppo City


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 12, 2016)

The offensive by the army did not take long and the soldiers withdrew from the captured points in typical manner for the assault troopers of the Tiger forces. The news does not reveal, if this was a real failure of a test. Meanwhile, two terrorist counter-offensives were repelled in Latakia.

Jihadists foil first Syrian Army offensive in southern Aleppo


----------



## RoccoR (Aug 12, 2016)

Bleipriester, et al,

Yes, the various iterations of of SAA (as augmented) may not have the leadership and coordination it needs.



Bleipriester said:


> The offensive by the army did not take long and the soldiers withdrew from the captured points in typical manner for the assault troopers of the Tiger forces. The news does not reveal, if this was a real failure of a test. Meanwhile, two terrorist counter-offensives were repelled in Latakia.
> 
> Jihadists foil first Syrian Army offensive in southern Aleppo


*(COMMENT)*

It may actually be a good idea; just improperly executed.  Feedback is sparse.

Most Respectfully,
R


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 12, 2016)

RoccoR said:


> Bleipriester, et al,
> 
> Yes, the various iterations of of SAA (as augmented) may not have the leadership and coordination it needs.
> 
> ...


They are battling quickly replaced captagon-zombies.The zombies are using suicide attacks and mines and hide among civilians. I think the supply routes through Turkey are drying out in the future. If the "rebels" know it, this must be their all-in game for Aleppo.

Look at Manbij, where the SDF has full coalition air support, supply and ISIS is encircled. Hundreds of airstrikes did not yet lead to the capture of the whole city by SDF which is far superior in numbers, as well.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 13, 2016)

The Syrian army continues the offensive in southern Aleppo. Meanwhile, hundreds of civilians were killed or injured by terrorists´ intentional shelling of civilians in Aleppo in the last two weeks.






Syrian Army advances in southern Aleppo amid Russian airstrikes
More than 100 civilians killed, 700 injured from rebel shelling of Aleppo in August


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 13, 2016)

While western governments´ figures shed bitter tears and mourn the siege of eastern Aleppo with allegedly up to 300.000 civilians in it, they couldn´t give a rat´s ass about the 1,5 million civilians in government controlled western Aleppo, whose supply line has been cut off by the terrorists´ offensive in southern Aleppo. In response to the offensive, the government is currently building a new road which will be opened to the public soon and used as supply line. Following are images of the government´s quick and consequent reaction. A government of deeds, not words only. Meanwhile an air campaign to chase reinforcement and supply convoys for the terrorists that are heading to southern Aleppo has been launched all over the Idlib Governorate with the Russians conducting over 100 airstrikes yesterday.




































"According to an Al-Masdar field correspondent, the new supply road will flow through Naqqarin, Sheikh Najjar, Aleppo Central Prison, Handarat, Al-Mallah, and Castillo."

Syrian Army opens new supply line to Aleppo


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 15, 2016)

A major, VBIED propelled, terrorist offensive has been repelled in western Aleppo. Meanwhile, the Russians announce they are close to enter joint operations against militants in Aleppo with the US.





Remotely controlled VBIED used in the latest terrorist offensive praised by terrorist media sources

Syrian Army fends off first jihadist offensive in west Aleppo
Russia says close to starting joint military action with USA in Aleppo: RIA


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 16, 2016)

The SAA and their allies launched another attack.

Syrian Army, Hezbollah begin counter-attack in southern Aleppo


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 16, 2016)

Which was successful.

Syrian Army makes major advance in southwest Aleppo


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 17, 2016)

Footage from the "1070 Housing Project" which is close to the corridor opened by the terrorists in southern Aleppo.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 18, 2016)

The army advances on southern Aleppo while an ISIS offensive in the east was repelled.

Syrian Army, Hezbollah capture several points in southern Aleppo
ISIS offensive in east Aleppo fails after day-long battle


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 20, 2016)

The Russian airforce is heavily bombing terrorists each day, wipes out entire offensive formations across the country. 

Russian airstrikes ruin planned jihadist offensive in northern Latakia


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 22, 2016)

The army currently storms the Artillery Academy.

"According to a military source, the Syrian Arab Army (SAA), led by the Tiger Forces, stormed the northwestern corridor of the Artillery Academy, where they were able to establish control over the entrance and a few points inside the military installation.

However, due to the relative size of the Artillery Academy and the close proximity of both parties, the front-lines are constantly changing, which makes it difficult to determine who controls the majority of the base.

More details to come….."
Syrian Armed Forces engage in close combat with Jihadists at key Aleppo military base


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 23, 2016)

The Artillery Academy was not captured. Instead, the army attacks the Technical Collage now. The strategy is to maintain the initiative despite the enemy´s superiority in numbers and it´s terrorist way to fight, decreasing their numbers. The Russians are bombing the whole place. Wherever the terrorists show up, the Russians bomb them.

Russian jets show no mercy to jihadists in southern Aleppo


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 23, 2016)

The Syrian army foiled a large attack on its position that obstructs delivery of supplies and reinforcements to the Ramousah district which the terrorists have captured. Many terrorists were killed or injured, a VBIED was destroyed alongside with armored vehicles and tanks. The army also captured tanks that were abandoned by the terrorists during their escape. It was the sixth failed attack on this position. The Ramousah district is where the terrorists have opened a corridor to eastern Aleppo. This corridor is under the fire control of the army so that it cannot be used but as makeshift line for minor deliveries and crossings. The whole terrorist offensive is on the verge to fail and proved extremely costly for the terrorists so far.

Syrian Army repels massive jihadist counteroffensive in south Aleppo: Field Report


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 24, 2016)

Another terrorist attack on the hilltop was repelled. Another government assault on the Technical College is running. ISIS wants to attacks the Kuweires airbase.

Syrian Army launches new assault in southern Aleppo
Jihadists suffer heavy casualties in failed southern Aleppo offensive
ISIS storms Kuweires Airbase in east Aleppo


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 25, 2016)

Another terrorist attack on the hilltop was repelled. Another government assault on the Technical College is running. Reinforcements arrive.


Jihadist rebels suffer heavy casualties at key southern Aleppo hill
Syrian Army attempts to break jihadist lines in southern Aleppo
[Video] Massive Syrian Army reinforcements pour in Aleppo


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 25, 2016)

Currently, the heroic government forces have entrenched themselves in the Technical College. Although the terrorists drop like flies, the government forces do not fight without casualties. A "rebel" took a fallen soldier´s cellphone and told his mother he beheaded him inside the Technical College. It is not the first time, the "rebels" have done that.
Syrian rebel brags to mother of fallen soldier about beheading her son


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 26, 2016)

"Aleppo, Syria (6:21 A.M.) – Under the cover of heavy Russian airstrikes and Syrian missile strikes, the Syrian Army is currently storming the Technical College and advancing from several axes in the southwestern section of Syria’s largest city.

On the other side of the Ramousah Artillery Base, the Syrian Armed Forces were able to make an important breach in the jihadist line of defense in the quarries region resulting in the explosion of intense firefights on Shorfah Hill which overlooks the key town.

Should the Syrian Armed Forces capture the imperative town and fortify it, the Islamist rebels will be forced to abandon their positions in the base and thereby collapse in the Ramousah region of Aleppo.

The coming hours of this battle will be very sensitive as jihadists scramble VBIEDs and fighters to prevent further Syrian Army advances in the area while government troops light up several fronts to shatter Jaish Al-Fateh’s defenses."
Syrian Army launches a massive counteroffensive in south Aleppo


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 26, 2016)

*Syrian rebels stone woman to death for adultery*
Syrian rebels stone woman to death for adultery


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 26, 2016)

*Russian Defense Ministry invites Japanese counterparts to join mission in Aleppo*

"Deputy Defense Minister Anatoly Antonov invited counterparts from the Japanese military authority to join the humanitarian mission in Syria’s Aleppo, press service of the Russian ministry said on Friday."
Russian Defense Ministry invites Japanese counterparts to join mission in Aleppo

It should be noted that those western figures weeping about a humanitarian crisis in Aleppo delivered not the smallest aid.


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 26, 2016)

That terrorists that are currently trapped in the corridor they opened to break the siege on eastern Aleppo are running out of provisions.

Syrian Armed Forces dominate the jihadist supply line to Aleppo


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 27, 2016)

The Technical College is being attacked again, the inside stock of terrorists must be depleting.

Syrian Army, Hezbollah storm Aleppo Technical College


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 27, 2016)

Turkey to deliver aid to Aleppo.

"(Reuters) Turkish President Tayyip Erdogan and Russia’s Vladimir Putin agreed in a phone call on Friday to accelerate efforts to deliver aid to Syria’s Aleppo, Erdogan’s office said in a statement.

Erdogan informed Putin about Turkey’s incursion into Syria that started early on Wednesday, and the two stressed the importance of cooperation for regional security against all “terrorist organizations”, including Islamic State, according to the statement.

Erdogan and Putin agreed to hold a bilateral meeting during the G20 Summit in China during the first week of September."

Erdogan, Putin agree to speed up efforts for Aleppo aid delivery


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 27, 2016)

*Fifth terrorist attack on the hilltop of Tal Umm Qara’ repelled.*
*Syrian Army prepares new assault on strategic Aleppo district*








[Video] Syrian Army foils major jihadist assault on key southern Aleppo hill
Syrian Army prepares new assault on strategic Aleppo district


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 29, 2016)

US willing to clean their mess?

*US, Russia discuss coordinated attacks against militants in Aleppo*

"If the discussions go well, the U.S. and Russian air forces could conduct joint airstrikes against the jihadist militants as early as October of this year.

The last session of Russian-U.S. talks ended with both countries leaving the negotiations table without any agreement put in place.

Unlike Russia, the U.S. is stuck in a tough position due to its ongoing support for the “moderate” opposition groups that are embedded with the jihadist rebels in Aleppo.

Russia has repeatedly told the U.S. to properly vet these groups and have them leave the jihadist camps; however, the U.S. has been unsuccessful in this endeavor."

[Breaking] US, Russia discuss coordinated attacks against militants in Aleppo


----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 29, 2016)




----------



## Bleipriester (Aug 29, 2016)

*Russian Army convoy arrives in Aleppo*






Russian Army convoy arrives in Aleppo


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 1, 2016)

The Syrian army captured the Technical College.

Syrian Army, Hezbollah enter Armament School in southern Aleppo


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 5, 2016)

The army´s gains:

Artillery Academy, Artillery Base, Shurfah Hill, Shurfah village, SyriaTel Hill, the Air Defense Base, Baradat Factory, Maqala’ Hill, Al-Zayout village, Musharifah village, Oil Factory, and Shurfah Quarries.

200 terrorist casualties in the Artillery Academy on Sunday.






[In motion] Syrian Army's capture of Artillery Academy in southern Aleppo
More than 200 jihadists killed at Artillery Academy in southern Aleppo: Tiger Forces
Syrian Army captures Ramouseh Artillery Base in southern Aleppo - Map update
Syrian Army makes huge gains in southern Aleppo


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 6, 2016)

In Hama, the "rebels" send minors into the fire. Minors were also in Aleppo.

Jihadist rebels resort to using child fighters in northern Hama


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 8, 2016)

The Syrian army recaptured the Al-Ramouseh District. This neighborhood was initially captured by the terrorists weeks ago. With the latest gains, the terrorists are not only fully besieged but the government can reopen the shorter supply line to western Aleppo, as well.

[Map] Syrian Army attempts to capture new sites in southern Aleppo


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 9, 2016)

The supply line has been reopened and can be used by the public as well.


"Less than 24 hours after the full capture of Ramousah district in southwest Aleppo, the Syrian Army was able to open the supply road for civilian use after clearing it of IEDs and other hazards."

In video: Syrian Army opens Ramousah supply road for civilian use


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 10, 2016)

A corridor for humanitarian is open. No forces may be present along the designated route:






[Map] Humanitarian corridor established in Aleppo

In southern Aleppo, the army continues to advance.
Syrian Army advances in southern Aleppo amid jihadist collapse
Syrian Army captures more territory in southern Aleppo

The army captured many villages in ILatakia.
Syrian Army captures Idlib-Latakia axis after successful operation


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 12, 2016)

The army launched a counter-offensive in Hama and continues to liberate Latakia from terrorists.

Syrian Army launches counter-assault in northern Hama
[Map] Syrian Army approaches Jisr Al-Shughour


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 13, 2016)

Army, Hezbollah clash with terrorists in Aleppo´s southern countryside after the latter fired mortar shells. These terrorists are not part of the ceasefire.

Syrian Army, Hezbollah attack the jihadist rebels in southern Aleppo


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 15, 2016)

The "rebels" block the humanitarian aid that headed to eastern Aleppo.

Rebels block humanitarian aid to east Aleppo
Rebels refuse to leave Castillo Highway in Aleppo
[Breaking] Syrian Army begins to withdraw from strategic Aleppo highway
UN says armed Syrian groups blocking Aleppo aid for 'political gain'


The US has set up an illegal base in Syria.
American soldiers hoist U.S. flag on Syrian land, set up new military base at Tell Abyad


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 16, 2016)

News:
Rebels send more fighters to block humanitarian aid to Aleppo


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 16, 2016)

The Syrian army is back at the Castillo highway after a rebel attack on the Russian military and the Syrian Red Crescent. The redeployment is supposed to be temporary, however, if the situation doesn´t improve and the US cannot call its rebels back, the whole operation is senseless and should be aborted. Still, the people in eastern Aleppo have received no aid due to the rebel´s blockade. 

Syrian Army returns to strategic Aleppo highway after rebel attack


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 19, 2016)

The terrorists used the ceasefire to prepare another offensive which is expected to start soon. They also executed 26 civilians, including 9 teenagers, who asked for the permit to leave.

Jihadist rebels mobilize for new Aleppo offensive
Rebels execute 26 civilians in Aleppo


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 19, 2016)

The ceasefire is over and the terrorists get what they asked for.

Syrian jets pound Aleppo as Syrian Army prepares to attack


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 19, 2016)

The terrorist offensive has been repelled. Meanwhile a humanitarian aid convoy was hit by air strikes of unknown origin.

Syrian Army foils massive jihadist attack in southern Aleppo


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 19, 2016)

Over 100 Russian and Syrian airstrikes ring in the end of the ceasefire.

Russian, Syrian jets conduct 100+ airstrikes in Aleppo


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 20, 2016)

The army continues to retake ground in several areas.

Syrian Army launches night offensive in southern Aleppo
Syrian army, Quds Brigade advances near Handarat Camp
Field Report: Syrian Army advances in Eastern Ghouta
Syrian Army launches massive offensive in northeast Homs

Another al-Qaeda affiliated ally of the FSA listed as terrorist group by the US. The move came after a new rebel group has been formed on which the US rains TOW systems.

Jund al-Aqsa listed as terrorist organization in the United States
New rebel group formed in Idlib


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 22, 2016)

The Syrian army prepares to retake the eastern Aleppo neighborhoods from terrorists. If accomplished, Aleppo will be liberated to the full. Efforts to liberate Aleppo in the past have been canceled due to new terrorist offensives but this time the situation is promising, all the more as Syria´s allies are providing military support of great value.

Syrian Army to begin important east Aleppo offensive


Meanwhile, Russia has "witnessed the continued merger of rebel groups with universally recognized terrorist organizations all around Syria" and considers to expand the military support.
Russia does not rule out bombing Jaysh Al-Islam, Ahrar Al-Sham

Although, the West is certainly attempting to write its own history, all of us who know the truth will ever remember what the true Anti-Terror Coalition has done for the entire world and how it prevented global terrorism from achieving statehood and spreading war and terror in previously unknown scales, despite participation in the West´s harmful "diplomacy" allowing the terrorists to recover from destruction.


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 22, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> The Syrian army prepares to retake the eastern Aleppo neighborhoods from terrorists. If accomplished, Aleppo will be liberated to the full. Efforts to liberate Aleppo in the past have been canceled due to new terrorist offensives but this time the situation is promising, all the more as Syria´s allies are providing military support of great value.
> 
> Syrian Army to begin important east Aleppo offensive
> 
> ...



BS


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 24, 2016)

The Syrian army and a local Palestinian militia managed to recapture the Palestinian refugee camp Handarat Refugee Camp that has been under control of terrorists since 2012. The success grants entry to the eastern Aleppo terrorist held neighborhoods and allows some Palestinians to inhabit their old homes.

[Official] Liwaa Al-Quds, Syrian Army capture Handarat Camp in northern Aleppo


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 24, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> The Syrian army and a local Palestinian militia managed to recapture the Palestinian refugee camp Handarat Refugee Camp that has been under control of terrorists since 2012. The success grants entry to the eastern Aleppo terrorist held neighborhoods and allows some Palestinians to inhabit their old homes.
> 
> [Official] Liwaa Al-Quds, Syrian Army capture Handarat Camp in northern Aleppo



good ------now many Syrian refugees can be  "repatriated"?


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 24, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > The Syrian army and a local Palestinian militia managed to recapture the Palestinian refugee camp Handarat Refugee Camp that has been under control of terrorists since 2012. The success grants entry to the eastern Aleppo terrorist held neighborhoods and allows some Palestinians to inhabit their old homes.
> ...


Details in the article.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 24, 2016)

The forces had to withdraw from the camp ahead of a terrorist counter-attack. This is certainly not a good start since the army prepared to launch multiple attacks on eastern Aleppo.
Syrian Army, Quds Brigade withdraw from Handarat Camp


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 25, 2016)

A renewed assault on the camp has already smashed the terrorists´ main defenses and will hopefully result in the final liberation. Meanwhile, the West bitterly mourns its terrorists at the UN. There is also a new offensive against ISIS planned in the next weeks.

Liwaa Al-Quds, Syrian Army storm Handarat Camp in northern Aleppo
Britain, France, US seek urgent Security Council meeting on Syria
Syrian Army prepares for new offensive against ISIS in northeast Aleppo


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2016)

for those confused by the postings of  CAPT. BLEI----his definition of "terrorist"  is anyone who does not lick the asses of the  ASSAD---murderers.   At this point in HISTORY-----that includes those people who do not lick the asses of the Hezbollians who specialize in  obscene mutilation/torture murder and those people who do not lick the asses of the IMPERIALIST RUSSIAN EXPLOITERS of middle east turmoil------


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 25, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> for those confused by the postings of  CAPT. BLEI----his definition of "terrorist"  is anyone who does not lick the asses of the  ASSAD---murderers.   At this point in HISTORY-----that includes those people who do not lick the asses of the Hezbollians who specialize in  obscene mutilation/torture murder and those people who do not lick the asses of the IMPERIALIST RUSSIAN EXPLOITERS of middle east turmoil------


Warning: +18 Video. Aleppo rebels behead a child


----------



## irosie91 (Sep 25, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > for those confused by the postings of  CAPT. BLEI----his definition of "terrorist"  is anyone who does not lick the asses of the  ASSAD---murderers.   At this point in HISTORY-----that includes those people who do not lick the asses of the Hezbollians who specialize in  obscene mutilation/torture murder and those people who do not lick the asses of the IMPERIALIST RUSSIAN EXPLOITERS of middle east turmoil------
> ...



oh gee-----EMULATING both AL NABI AND AL ASSAD


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 25, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


irosie and co: Once busted they only start to blame others of their own regimes´ shit.


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 26, 2016)

*Syrian Army sappers begin demining captured district in southern Aleppo*







"(TASS) Government sappers in Aleppo are examining residential headquarters in the Ramouseh district, which was captured by the Syrian Arab Army three weeks ago, as retreating militants left multiple mines here.

Specialists note that self-made bombs of custom design are the most complicated.

"This is a self-made mine on a so-called stretch. It will explode not only if you tear the stretch but also if you even pull it. That’s why we destroy those at the spot," Adnan Qasem from the Syrian government forces said when showing an explosive device he found near the entrance to what used to be a market.

Another self-made explosive device with a capacity of 0.5 kg of TNT was disguised as a tape recorder and equipped with a radio-controlled detonator. Militants use such devices to carry out terrorist attacks.

Sappers carefully extracted the device and exploded it at a nearest wasteland.

Sappers note that over the years of war, they have already learned the main methods of militants’ work and design of their self-made explosive devices.

Humanitarian cargoes with food and medicine go to Aleppo through Ramouseh.

The Syrian army is trying to oust all militants as far as possible and ensure the security of the region.

"Militants shell us every day. A shell fell near the checkpoint just yesterday. We managed to avoid casualties only thanks to the fact that it did not explode. We blocked the road and exploded it. There are still many mines around, so sappers will have a lot of work. We are trying to demine the region as fast as possible, so that people can return here," Rami Hasun, head of the local checkpoint said.

On Sunday, the Syrian army liberated the settlement of Handarat near Aleppo.

However, militants continue to deliver airstrikes (mortars and rocket launchers*) at Aleppo’s residential headquarters, and the intensity of the shelling has increased by at least two times lately, the Syrian forces said."

Syrian Army sappers begin demining captured district in southern Aleppo

*my adding


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 26, 2016)

*Latest battle map of Aleppo City*






"ALEPPO, SYRIA (1:15 P.M.) - The Aleppo front has been the scene of the most intense clashes taking place across Syria, as both the government and opposition forces vie for control of this strategic city in northern city.

*North Aleppo:*

Over the weekend, the Syrian Armed Forces, primarily Liwaa Al-Quds (Palestinian paramilitary), launched a a powerful assault at the Handarat Refugee Camp, resulting in its subsequent capture after Fatah Halab withdrew to the west.

However, not long after seizing the Handarat Refugee Camp, Liwaa Al-Quds found themselves under attack by the jihadist rebels, who were eager to reclaim their lost territory.

Fatah Halab would recapture the Handarat Refugee Camp; however, their primary line of defense at this district has been exposed and fractured, thanks in large part to Liwaa Al-Quds' devastating attack this past weekend.

*South Aleppo:*

The Syrian Arab Army's Republican Guard and 4th Mechanized Division, alongside Hezbollah, are now targeting the Sheikh Sa'eed District that is completely under the control of the jihadist rebels.

While they have managed to reach the bridge at Sheikh Sa'eed, the Syrian Armed Forces and Hezbollah still have quite some ways to go before they can establish full control over this imperative district.

Meanwhile, at the 1070 Al-Hamdaniyah Housing Project Hikmah Hill, the Syrian Armed Forces and Hezbollah are engaged in a fierce battle for these sites, as the jihadist rebels of Jaysh Al-Fateh (Army of Conquest) refuse to concede an inch of this territory in southern Aleppo.

*West Aleppo:*

West Aleppo is rather quiet at the moment, with periodic bombings by the Syrian and Russian air forces when the jihadist rebels fire missiles at the government-controlled areas.

*East Aleppo: *

While both the northern and southern sectors of Aleppo City experience intense clashes, the eastern neighborhoods have been the primary target of the Russian and Syrian air forces.

Daily air raids are conducted over the Bab Al-Nayrab, Al-Sukkari, and Sakhour districts of east Aleppo, resulting in immense destruction and death.

Western nations like the United States have criticized the bombing campaign in east Aleppo, despite Russia's insistence that civilians are not targeted in these airstrikes."

Latest battle map of Aleppo City


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 27, 2016)

The SAA and Hezbollah currently attack the Old City and the Bab Al-Nayrab District, both located near the Aleppo writing on the map above.

Syrian Army, Hezbollah launch massive assault in east Aleppo


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 27, 2016)

The army captured the Farafira District in the Old City and began demining. Hard to believe that children freely played alongside that mines. Unbelievable, in fact. However, you´ll find a huge bunch of Westerners insisting on that at each corner!

Syrian Army, Hezbollah capture the Farafira District in east Aleppo
Militärkreise: Syrische Armee erobert Rebellenviertel in Aleppo | STERN.de


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 27, 2016)

The Handarat camp is being attacked again.
Liwaa Al-Quds, Syrian Army storm the Handarat Camp in northern Aleppo


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 29, 2016)

Most of the Handarat Camp has been recaptured.

Syrian Army, Liwaa Al-Quds capture most of Handarat Camp in northern Aleppo


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 29, 2016)

SouthFront: US deploys soldiers dangerously close to Aleppo city


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 29, 2016)

*Syrian Army advances to Kindi Hospital in northern Aleppo*






"Led by the Syrian Arab Army's Republican Guard and Liwaa Al-Quds (Palestinian paramilitary), the Syrian Armed Forces have managed to capture most of the territory around the Kindi Hospital, leaving the jihadist rebels of Fatah Halab in serious trouble as they close-in on their positions.

The Syrian Armed Forces will need to capture the Kindi Hospital tonight in order to fortify their positions at the Handarat Refugee Camp; if they fail to do seize this site, they will ultimately retreat from the aforementioned district.

Kindi Hospital was seized by the jihadist rebels of the Free Syrian Army (FSA) and Jabhat Al-Nusra (Syrian Al-Qaeda franchise) in late 2013; they would later execute all of their prisoners from the Syrian Arab Army in front of the building."

Syrian Army advances to Kindi Hospital in northern Aleppo

Related:
Terrorists are destroying Syria´s infrastructure
Terrorists ridicule (head of) Syrian soldier


----------



## Bleipriester (Sep 30, 2016)

The hospital was finally liberated from terrorist criminals. The Republican Guard and the Jerusalem Brigade recaptured the hospital.

Syrian Army captures strategic Kindi Hospital in northern Aleppo
Syrian Army begins new military operation in east Aleppo


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 5, 2016)

Propaganda lies are not saving the terrorists in eastern Aleppo. The terrorists defenses are crumbling amid constant advances by the SAA. Meanwhile, the Syrian government has reduced the intensity of airstrikes to give civilians the chance to leave eastern Aleppo. The terrorists execute everyone who tries to escape but they are quite busy right now...

Syrian Army advances in east Aleppo as jihadists collapse
Syrian military to reduce airstrikes over Aleppo


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 7, 2016)

*Al-Qaeda rejects UN proposal to leave Aleppo.
*
While western propaganda fires at Syria and Russia, the western press does not condemn the "rebels" for refusing to leave Aleppo and thus ending the war in this city.
In an official statement, the al-Qaeda affiliate Jabhat Fateh Al-Sham (formerly Al-Nusra Front) vows to keep on fighting in Aleppo.
As the Syrian army advances, the terrorists are increasingly using booby traps and suicide attacks.

Jihadist rebels reject UN offer of safe pass from east Aleppo
Syrian Army unstoppable in Aleppo as troops advance from two flanks - Map update


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 10, 2016)

The advance in Eastern Aleppo continues.

Syrian Army captures more territory in east Aleppo


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 12, 2016)

Some groups are currently negotiating their surrender with the government. 

Negotiations to surrender east Aleppo under way
Syrian Army, Hezbollah advance inside key southern Aleppo district


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 13, 2016)

The advance continues as the terrorist´s defensive lines crumble.

Syrian Army seizes more territory in northeast Aleppo as rebel defenses collapse


----------



## esthermoon (Oct 13, 2016)

When this war is gonna end?
These poor Syrians are in a living hell and they don't even know why


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 13, 2016)

esthermoon said:


> When this war is gonna end?
> These poor Syrians are in a living hell and they don't even know why


Als long as massive support for the terrorists continue, the war will continue. "Rebel" units consist of between 40 and 70 % of foreigners and they have endless supply of arms and drugs. In the future, the army will have liberated more encircled areas, thus freed more soldiers for other front lines.


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 15, 2016)

While the Syrian army advances, the "rebels" are busy to block the connections to west Aleppo. See a blockade in the video above.

"By the Syrian Army constantly shifting the front in East Aleppo, it does not allow the jihadist militants to form a stable line."


"RT reporter in Aleppo, Murad Gazdiev, has taken a personal video and uploaded it to his Twitter showing the dividing line between jihadist militant held East Aleppo, and government held West Aleppo."

Syrian Army liberate number of areas in east Aleppo
Video: Militants block humanitarian corridors in East Aleppo


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 15, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


>








The "rebel" held pocket is shrinking slowly but steadily. Everyone in his right mind agrees that the situation can only be solved by defeating the terrorists and not by the eternal cease-fires that the West wishes to impose always when the government forces have the upper hand.

Battle for Aleppo rages on as Syrian Army advances: Map Update


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 15, 2016)

Nice packages with flag, towel and toiletries are dropped onto the terrorists in eastern Aleppo. The message reads:
"Its not manhood to barricade behind civilians and use them for protection. Let the civilians go and we will care for them, we will shelter them, after all they are our families and siblings."


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 17, 2016)

Egypt made clear that it does not condemn the Syrian government´s military operations in Aleppo and that it will not support the war against the Syrian army.

Syrian, Egyptian intelligence officials meet in Cairo


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 17, 2016)

Syrian army, allies advance in northern, southern Aleppo.


Syrian War Update – Eastern Aleppo (October 16, 2016): Pro-Government Liberate Northern Aleppo
Syrian Army, Hezbollah rapidly advancing in southern Aleppo


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 18, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Nice packages with flag, towel and toiletries are dropped onto the terrorists in eastern Aleppo. The message reads:
> "Its not manhood to barricade behind civilians and use them for protection. Let the civilians go and we will care for them, we will shelter them, after all they are our families and siblings."


They are given the opportunity to shave. Airstrikes are suspended for 48 hours. Following will be an 8 hour cease-fire on 20th. The Americans found positive words about this.

Syrian, Russian airstrikes on Aleppo halted ahead of scheduled ceasefire
Russian lawmaker advises Aleppo militants "to shave" to stay alive


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 18, 2016)

At least 66 civilians were killed by "rebel" shelling of western Aleppo in the past ten days. 


Video: Civilian onslaught continues in government-held Aleppo


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 19, 2016)

*US-led coalition bombs civilians in Aleppo, 6 killed, 4 injured
*
"Moscow expects the US-led coalition to provide an adequate response to the Belgian Air Force’s bombing of Aleppo, Russia’s Foreign Ministry’s spokeswoman Maria Zakharova said on Wednesday.

"We have information on the US-led coalition’s airstrikes, particularly the Belgian Air Force’s bombing of Aleppo’s civil infrastructure, with civilian casualties having been reported," she said.

"We expect the US-led coalition and Belgium, in particular, as well as all the international institutions, who have been so deeply concerned about the Russian Aerospace Force air raids, especially about alleged strikes on civilian targets, to provide an adequate response," Zakharova said. "We believe that this fact cannot be ignored."

"If no one comments on it, then we will conclude that the real concern is not about the plight of Aleppo’s civilians," the diplomat added. "This media buzz is aimed at protecting Jabhat al-Nusra (terrorist group outlawed in Russia) and preventing the Russian Aerospace Forces from eliminating the terrorist groups in Aleppo."

"There can be no other explanation. If no direct condemnation of the US-led coalition, the Belgian Air Force actions follows, then we will have to consider it as an attempt to shield the terrorist groups active on Syria’s territory," Zakharova stressed.

On October 18, Russia’s Reconciliation Center in Syria reported the Hassadjek village had been battered by an airstrike which left six people dead and four injured. At that time, there were no Russian Aerospace Forces or Syrian Air Force aircraft in the area in question while Belgian F-16 fighter jets were detected.

TASS"

Russia to regard Belgian strikes in Aleppo as support for Nusra if no criticism follows


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 19, 2016)

*Who takes al-Bab? Erdogan, the Kurds or the SAA??*






"The race to Al-Bab is underway in northeast Aleppo, as both the Turkish-backed rebels and US-backed rebels attempt to reach this Islamic State stronghold.

Despite both rebel forces being less than 12 kilometers from Al-Bab's gates, they will not coordinate a joint assault against the Islamic State.

In fact, the Turkish Army's presence in northern Aleppo has more to do with obstructing the connection of the two Rojava pockets than defeating ISIS in Syria."

Latest battlefield map of northeast Aleppo


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 19, 2016)

"Head of the State Duma Committee for International Affairs Leonid Slutsky presumed on Wednesday that the United States specially wants to preserve Jabhat al-Nusra terrorist organization to overthrow Syrian President Bashar Assad.

"With regard to very strange calls to us against bombing Jabhat al-Nusra because, as they say, representatives of the moderate opposition may suffer, a systemic impression is created that the United States wants to keep Jabhat al-Nusra to use it in the imminent future to implement the obsessive idea and overthrow Assad," the lawmaker said.

According to Slutsky, "Russia has been fed with promises since February" that the United States will shortly separate al-Nusra terrorist organization from the so-called moderate opposition in Aleppo.

However, this is not taking place, the parliamentarian said.

"The Castello Road is not being unblocked and when the government troops recede by 1.5 km at our request, the oppositionists do not withdraw. The United States claims that it allegedly has no influence on them," the lawmaker said.

TASS"

Russian lawmaker believes US wants to keep Jabhat al-Nusra to overthrow Assad


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 19, 2016)

*Ceasefire on 20th extended by 3 hours*

"Russia is extending by three hours the humanitarian pause in Aleppo, Syria, planned for October 20, citing requests from international humanitarian organizations. Two of the eight corridors that are to open will be meant for use by the rebels.

“_On October 20, starting at 8am, a humanitarian pause is to be introduced in Aleppo to allow civilians to escape and sick and injured people to be evacuated, and for militants to leave the eastern part of the city,_” Lt. Gen. Sergey Rudskoy said.

He added that the people leaving eastern Aleppo would be monitored in real time via web cameras and surveillance drones.

The footage will be broadcast on the Russian Defense Ministry’s website.

The general said it took measures to inform Aleppo residents of the opportunity to leave the city by airdropped leaflets, loudspeakers, mobile phone text messages and through Internet.

There are eight corridors in Aleppo, with six of them for civilians and humanitarian aid deliveries, Rudskoy said.

Two of the corridors are meant for the rebels, who would be able to leave armed. One of those corridors is in the direction of the Turkey-Syria border, while the other leads to Idlib.

Syrian government forces have already ordered a withdrawal from those routes, according to the Russian top brass.

Syrian officials confirmed the extension of the pause and the pullout of government troops announced by the Russian general.

During the pause Russian and Syrian warplanes will stay at least 10km away from Aleppo, Rudskoy said.

"_Russian and Syrian jets keep a 10km distance from the city_," he said, adding that the air forces of the two countries had not struck targets in the area since October 18.

Russia hopes that during the ceasefire humanitarian organizations, including the UN and Red Crescent, will be able to complete all the necessary plans to accommodate refugees leaving the city.

RT"

Planned humanitarian pause in Aleppo extended by 3 hours, 8 corridors to open – Russian military


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 19, 2016)

150 Aleppo terrorists were evacuated to Idlib 





"moderate rebels"

"150 Ahrar al-Sham militants were transferred from Aleppo city to Idlib province yesterday following a deal signed by Damascus, Moscow and a local Islamist commander. The combattants were moved by bus from the Bustan al-Qasr neighbourhood through government-held western Aleppo into rebel-held areas west of the city.

With similar deals underway in Damascus, the Syrian Arab Army (SAA) is moving ever closer to securing Syria's two largest cities. However, the deals also provide the Jaish al-Fateh coalition in Idlib with a steady supply of manpower which in turn will help Islamist rebels in upcoming offensives in the provinces of Latakia, Hama and western Aleppo."

SouthFront: Syrian Army evacuates 150 Islamist rebels from Aleppo city


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 19, 2016)

*Erdogan regime to launch another incursion into Syria?
*
It is now clear that Erdogan tries to capture north Syria with and for al-Qaeda "rebels".

"According to reports by Al-Dorar, Turkish forces with bulldozers and diggers penetrated as much as 500m into Idlib province near Aqrabat.

These forces began to dig up farmland and olive trees, in which some trees can take up to ten years before they bear fruit with the minimum at three years using modern methods.

The Turkish forces supposedly entered Aqrabat to prepare for a ground invasion against the Kurdish-led Syrian Democratic Forces in Afrin procince. This report however could not be corroborated by Al-Masdar News.

Al-Dorar reported that the Turkish forces withdrew under pressure from local farmers who were angered by the destruction of their farmland and olive trees."

Turkish military push into Idlib, prepare to assault Kurdish Afrin province


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 20, 2016)

In a first result of the truce, the terrorists refuse to let the civilians out, shell the humanitarian corridors and attacked an aid convoy trying to enter. 
The Russians announced that the ceasefire will be prolonged by 24 hours.

Meanwhile, the Turks started to conduct airstrikes on Kurds battling ISIS. The Syrian government threatens Turkey to down their jets if they launch further airstrikes.

Jihadist rebels attack humanitarian aid convoy in east Aleppo
SouthFront: Islamist rebels in Aleppo city turn down Russia's humanitarian pause
Russia halts airstrikes over Aleppo, prolongs humanitarian pause by 24 hours
Syrian military threatens to shoot down Turkish warplanes entering Syria illegally


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 20, 2016)

Update:
The regime planes of Erdogan committed a massacre, 150 civilians were killed.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...516797762:tl_objid.1166169516797762&__tn__=,;


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 20, 2016)

"Damascus, SANA-General Command of the army and armed forces said on Thursday that warplanes of Erdogan regime perpetrated on Wednesday a massacre that killed more than 150 innocent civilians through targeting  the villages and towns of Hasajk, al-Wariyah, Hassiya, Ghoul Srouj, Sad al-Shahba, Ehris and Um Housh in Aleppo northern countryside.

The army’s command affirmed that this flagrant aggression which targeted innocent citizens is considered as a dangerous development that could escalate the situation.

It warned that any attempt to repeat the violation of the Syrian airspace by the Turkish warplanes will be responded and downed with all available means."

Army General Command: Erdogan regime perpetrates a massacre that killed more than 150 innocent civilians in Aleppo northern countryside – Syrian Arab News Agency


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 21, 2016)

After the ceasefire was prolonged by another 24 hours, the Russians lose the faith in that efforts and threaten to break the ceasefire.

"Russia could break the humanitarian pause in Aleppo if the situation deteriorates there, Kremlin spokesman Dmitry Peskov told reporters on Friday.

"The situation is rapidly changing," Peskov said. "It may change for the worse so the decisions (about extending or breaking the pause) are taken proceeding from the current situation."

The Kremlin spokesman pointed out that the extension of the humanitarian pause would depend on various parameters.

"It will depend on how the process of militants’ exit from Aleppo - unfortunately, so sluggish yet - will be proceeding; on how security will be ensured for humanitarian aid convoys and on which policy the militants will prefer, namely whether they will go on with their aggressive advances or not, and whether this humanitarian pause would be used for regrouping, reequipping and additional arming of terrorist groups," he said.

Peskov did not elaborate on whether Moscow had made an oral promise to the UN to extend the pause till Monday. Also, he gave no details on how often Russia would update the decision about the pause extension.

TASS"

Kremlin says Russia is likely to break humanitarian pause if Syrian crisis deteriorates


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 21, 2016)

"Allah akbar!"

Obama´s Kirby blames the failure of the truce on the Syrian government. Note, that the US is in way involved in the ceasefire.

US State Dept spokesperson blames Assad supporters for failed ceasefire


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 22, 2016)

Erdogan military has entered northern Aleppo´s countryside.

*Syrian Army Command: Any Turkish military presence inside Syria will be dealt with as an “occupation force”*

"The General Command of the Army and Armed Forces dismissed the Turkish military forces’ recent attacks in Aleppo as a “serious escalation” and a gross violation of Syria’s sovereignty.

In a statement on Saturday, the General Command said the victories which the Syrian Arab Army and its allies are achieving in the war against terrorism, especially in Aleppo, have broken Turkish President Recep Tayyip Erdogan’s illusions and smashed his plots in Syria and the region and prompted him to escalate his aggression on Syria.

The statement referred to the targeting of villages and towns in northern Aleppo by Turkey’s air force and its army units’ transgression into Syrian territory, along with providing direct military support, using artillery and tanks, to the terrorist organizations to continue committing crimes against civilians in northern Aleppo.

While falsely claiming to be fighting ISIS terrorist organization through these actions, the Turkish military forces aim at helping other terrorist organizations linked to the Turkish regime to replace ISIS in those areas."

Syrian Army Command: Any Turkish military presence inside Syria will be dealt with as an “occupation force”


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 22, 2016)

Will journalists report this blatant crime?

*Western-backed rebels murder little boy in Aleppo*






"ALEPPO, SYRIA (2:05 A.M.) - A young boy in Aleppo City was gunned down by a rebel sniper on Saturday, resulting in his untimely death near his home.

According to local activists, the young boy was identified as Baraa Hamdou, a 7 year old resident of the Bab Al-Faraj District of Aleppo.

The young boy was reportedly gunned down on Saturday by a rebel sniper from a nearby district while he was walking along Baron Street.

Baraa was the son of the popular photojournalist, 'Abdel Hamdou, and May Khawajki."

Western-backed rebels murder little boy in Aleppo


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 22, 2016)

Syrian soldiers and Iraqi and Iranian militia fighters arrived in Aleppo. 1500 soldiers supported by militia fighters reinforce their comrades in southern Aleppo as a massive terrorist offensive is expected. 











Massive convoy of Syrian Army reinforcements arrive in Aleppo


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 23, 2016)

News:

- Russian airforce bombs supply lines to southern Aleppo
- SAA and Hezbollah advance in souther Aleppo
- SDF kills many Turkish soldiers and the terorists they back
- Turkish forces redeply to capture Al-Bab
- New, hopeless militant offensive maybe in cooperation with Erdogan capturing Al-Bab
- SAA/NDF capture oil field from ISIS
- ISIS uses TOWs in Deir Ezzor, they boasted of capturing and buying TOWs from "moderate rebels"
- *Kremlin: Goal is to assist legitimate government authorities
*
Russian jets strike jihadist forces in southern Aleppo ahead of upcoming offensive
Latest battle map of southern Aleppo
Kurdish forces ambush Turkish Army, rebels in northern Aleppo
Kurdish forces capture village in northern Aleppo as the Turkish Army redeploys
Syrian Army secures large oil field near Palmyra after expelling ISIS
ISIS fires US-made missiles at Syrian Army in Deir Ezzor
Kremlin: Syria’s breakup may become catastrophe for the region


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 24, 2016)

Turkey and Russia are no exchanging intel.

Russia, Turkey exchange military intelligence in Syria


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 24, 2016)

A few civilians made it out of eastern Aleppo.







About 9000 terrorists are still in eastern Aleppo. According to western claims, only 900 freedom loving beholders of humanity are in eastern Aleppo. The West is likely eager to publish false figures in order to put a wrong complexion on the war on terror there.

48 civilians leave rebel-held eastern Aleppo through Russian humanitarian corridors


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 24, 2016)

The Syrian army opens some defensive positions in southern Aleppo to Russian journalists, Russian and English subs:


VIDEO: Syrian Army shows off frontline positions in western Aleppo


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 25, 2016)

US has its own plans for Raqqa:

US rules out cooperation with Russia to liberate Raqqa


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 25, 2016)

The SAA advances in orthern Aleppo. A "rebel" counter assault in southern Aleppo failed.

Syrian Army makes significant advance in northeast Aleppo
Jihadist counter-offensive in southern Aleppo ends in disaster


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 25, 2016)

A Syrian pro-government elite unit prepares for a new, isolated offensive in an unknown location. Al-Bab, maybe?






Elite pro-government forces arrive in Aleppo
Who are the Syrian Desert Hawks?


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 26, 2016)

Now I can post the correct UN numbers. We have seen the UN arguing on an emergency meeting that Russia bombs only 900 militants in Aleppo. Also, the western press has only posted this 900 figure.

But De Mistura said:
"There are a "maximum 900" Nusra (JFS) fighters and "maximum 8000" opposition fighters in Eastern Aleppo - with 275,000 civilians (100,000 of them kids)."
De Mistura: There are a

Remember that what he calls opposition are gruesome child beheaders who claim to be worse than ISIS.
BREAKING - Child executioners taunt their victim: "We are even worse than ISIS"

Meanwhile the army advances in northern Aleppo:
Syrian Army advances at strategic site in northeast Aleppo


----------



## Bleipriester (Oct 30, 2016)

The large offensive of the "rebels" has begun and it involves the whole western frontier. At least 12 suicide attacks were conducted as initiations for assaults. According to reports the army as reversed all gains made the terrorists.
Meanwhile the army captures territory from ISIS in northern Aleppo. The operation is supported by the SDF.

AMN - Al-Masdar News | المصدر نيوز


----------



## ab su (Oct 31, 2016)

Dear Friends,
we peaceful Syrians living abroad and not capable to return home, we people deprived of the homeland and peace ask for your help in an effort to attract public attention to our appeal to the FUTURE US President:
We people deprived of the homeland and peace appeal to the FUTURE US President | We the People: Your Voice in Our Government
Thank you!


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 2, 2016)

Another humanitarian pause is scheduled for 4th November. No Russian attacks in Aleppo since the last pause. Special operations of the SAA will not be interrupted. Meanwhile the people have to pay the terrorists to leave eastern Aleppo. There is still some ground the terrorist offensive holds.

[Breaking] Putin orders 10 hour humanitarian pause in Aleppo on November 4th
Leaked video from east Aleppo shows militants charging trapped civilians money to leave
Syrian Army, Hezbollah attempt to recapture lost territory in west Aleppo


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 6, 2016)

A deal with the Kurds:

"The Syrian Arab Army (SAA) is in full control of the strategic Aleppo Infantry Academy and its nearby towns after a deal was put in place between their High Command and the Kurdish-led Syrian Democratic Forces (SDF).

In exchange for the Infantry Academy, the Syrian Arab Army agreed to let the Syrian Democratic Forces capture the key town of Al-Bab, should they reach this Islamic State stronghold before the government."
Syrian Army takes control of Aleppo Infantry Academy after peace deal with Kurds: map

Meanwhile, the SAA prepares for another offensive:
Syrian Army warns civilians to leave east Aleppo before upcoming offensive

SDF is also launching an operation for Ar-Raqqa.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 7, 2016)

In a rare event, British journalists visit Syrian soldiers in West Aleppo:



The Russian Ministry of Defense announced the following:

"Russia and the United States have different ideas about humanitarian aid for citizens of the Syrian city of Aleppo, Russia’s Defense Ministry spokesman Igor Konashenkov said Sunday as he issued a comment on the statement of the US Department of State’s spokesperson John Kirby that the humanitarian pauses organized by Russia in Aleppo are useless.

According to Konashenkov, for the Russian side humanitarian aid means the delivery of food and medications while for the US side - convoys going to the eastern part of the city only without being checked.

"Such statements once again demonstrate how differently the State Department and we understand "the use" of humanitarian pauses… Over the past months only, we have delivered more than 100 tonnes of most important aid - foods, medications and essentials.

This was delivered to all citizens of Aleppo, not limited to its western or eastern part. Meanwhile, the State Department has not delivered a mite to Syrians it is allegedly so much caring for," Konashenkov said.

‘Useful’, as the State Department understands it, aid, as we’ve seen means convoys bound to the eastern part of Aleppo only, without the right of search and control, with a heavy-gauge mortar escort," he said.

"Put that way, the latest humanitarian pause is really ‘useless’ for the militants that the US Department of State’s spokesperson Kirby is talking about," he added.

According to Konashenkov, Russia’s military forces have never received any information about any terrorist organization in Syria from the United States.

"During this period of time the United States has not even met the obligations it assumed under the agreements between Russia and US. Russia has never received either maps, or positions, or any other information about any terrorist organization in Syria: from the Islamic State to Al-Nusra (terrorist groups banned in Russia)," he said.

"Meanwhile I would like to draw the attention to the fact that when journalists report shelling of residential areas - this, the State Department says, is ‘Al-Nusra’, whereas when the Syrian forces have to react in the direction of the regions, which launch fire, the State Department calls it the attacks on the ‘opposition’," spokesman said.

On November 4, a ten-hour humanitarian pause was in force in Aleppo. Konashenkov said earlier that the Russian Aerospace Defense Forces and Syrian Air Force have not delivered any airstrikes at Aleppo over the last 19 days, despite shelling and continuing provocations by militants."

Russia, US have different ideas about humanitarian aid for Aleppo: Russian DM


And of course, the army keeps advancing:
Syrian Army gains ground in western Aleppo as Tiger Forces launch counter-offensive


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 8, 2016)

*Aleppo liberated from terrorists before new US President will be inaugurated, expert says.*

"(TASS) The Syrian Armed Forces will most likely round up the operation to capture Aleppo from militants before the inauguration of the next US president, Lebanese military expert and analyst Amin Hoteit, a former Brigadier General of the Lebanese Army, told TASS on Monday.

Hoteit, one of the leading Arab military experts, believes the Syrian government forces will need less than three months to clear the eastern district of Aleppo of armed groupings.

"When looked from the outside, the situation is developing in zigzags now, as the troops deliver one defeat after another to the enemy and then declare humanitarian pauses for giving assistance to civilians, whom the militants have locked in the eastern districts," he said.

"These lulls in fighting don’t change the general tendencies, however, as the morale of the militant units has been undermined, and the inevitability of their capitulation is only too obvious," Hoteit said.

For this reason, the suspension of airstrikes by the Syrian Air Force and the Russian Aerospace Defense Forces near Aleppo "may be giving the militants some chance but doesn’t boost their capability for defense."

Hoteit, who has earned esteem in the Arab and Western media with his highly balanced assessments and comments, says that the Syrian government forces’ victory in the battle for the northern capital will cement the country’s unity.

"The Army’s offensive on the eastern districts of the city has drowned the plans of those who oppose the regime in Damascus and, in the first place, the plans of Turkey and Saudi Arabia to split the Syrian state," he said.

He believes that the projects to impose the rule of Ihwans, the Syrian analogues of the Muslim Brotherhood, who drawn on support from Ankara, or militant Wahhabis who receive assistance from Riyadh, have been consigned to history now.

Nor have the Washington-based strategists managed to implement their plans in Syria. "The US set for itself an objective to occupy split Syria and to set up a buffer state from Aleppo to Mosul back in 2003 when it occupied Iraq," Hoteit said. According to him, this state would serve as a counterweight to theTeheran-Baghdad-Damascus axis.

To attain their objectives, the US secret service purposefully fanned tensions between Sunnis and Shiites in the region, Hoteit said. He recalled that, at a critical moment, Iranians and Hezbollah fighters threw in their shoulder to help the Syrian government in 2012.

The expert said that while in Iraq, the Americans used their secret army, the Islamic State(IS) terrorist grouping (banned in Russia), to carry out their plans for splitting up the state, the IS strivings unexpectedly bumped into Al-Hashd al-Shaabi, or the Popular Mobilization Forces, whose highly efficacious actions made it possible to encircle Mosul.

The US skillfully made a ploy of the Islamic factor in both Syrian and Iraqi developments as a cover-up for attempts to redraw the map of the Middle East, Hoteit said.

"In reality, 90% of the militants flocking in Syria from around the world have no idea they are little more than cannon fodder for the implementation of the Americans’ designs," he said."
Aleppo will be captured by year-end: Lebanese analyst


Meanwhile, SAA and Hezbollah advance in southwestern Aleppo:
"DAMASCUS, SYRIA (9:55 A.M.) - Minutes ago, a large contingent of Tiger Forces, backed by Hezbollah and the Islamic Revolutionary Guard Corps (IRGC), imposed full-control over the strategic 1070 Al-Hamdaniyah Housing Proiject in southwest Aleppo after a 24 hour long battle with Jaysh Al-Fateh (Army of Conquest).

With both the 1070 Housing Project and Tal Mut'ah under the control of the Syrian Armed Forces, the jihadist rebels no long have a supply route to their units trapped in this small corridor in Aleppo's southwestern sector."
Syrian Army, Hezbollah seize key Aleppo district


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 11, 2016)

The offensive that involved up to 6000 terrorist militants seems to be over and here are the places that the SAA recaptured in the past days:

►Tall Mutah
►Tall Rakhm
►1070 Apartment Project
►Al-Hikmah School
►Minyan suburb
►Parts of Dahiyat al-Assad district
►Parts of Minyan Industrial Zone

"Strategically, Colonel Suheil Al-Hassan is conducting a pincer manuever which looks to either envelop Islamist factions held up inside Dahiyat al-Assad or force their fighters to withdraw from the district entirely, effectively reversing all Jaysh al-Fateh's (Army of Conquest) military gains and dealing a major blow to the moral of the rebel coalition.

Fierce skirmishes are ongoing inside Dahiyat al-Assad district as we speak with the neighbourhood itself split roughly fifty-fifty between the warring parties."

Syrian Army on the roll in western Aleppo as Islamist rebels suffer devastating losses


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 16, 2016)

Despite the use of chemical weapons, which of course was not covered by western media, the terrorists officially lost all territory captured during their offensive. 
Another offensive is scheduled, an SAA offensive that could be the largest military operation of the war.

Syrian Army officially reverses all jihadist gains in southwest Aleppo after capturing Aqrab


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 16, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> Despite the use of chemical weapons, which of course was not covered by western media, the terrorists officially lost all territory captured during their offensive.
> Another offensive is scheduled, an SAA offensive that could be the largest military operation of the war.
> 
> Syrian Army officially reverses all jihadist gains in southwest Aleppo after capturing Aqrab



I have a special interest in chemical weapons ever since Baathist pig,  Gamel Abdul Nasser dropped  Nitrogen mustard gas on women and children in the early 50s  in Yemen.   That
Syria is well stocked with chemical weapons is well known----Baathist pig  Sadaam Hussein trucked them in more than 10 years ago-------EXPECT ARDENT DENIALS!!! 

uhm....just what chemicals did the  bad guys use and how?----you cannot throw that stuff around and make it undetectable


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 16, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > Despite the use of chemical weapons, which of course was not covered by western media, the terrorists officially lost all territory captured during their offensive.
> ...


Mostly chlorine.


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 16, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Bleipriester said:
> ...




Against whom were the chlorine bombs directed-----your picture seems to be an attempt to shoot a plane out of the
sky------or ...whatevah.    The current reports are kids are lying dead in the gutters and hospitals from BARREL BOMBS---dropped from aircraft.     The  "rebels"  are using chlorine bombs to disable aircraft?


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 16, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


They are fired indiscriminately on civilian areas and military personal.
"Current reports" were already addressed: 

"The aircraft of the Russian Aerospace Force and the Syrian Air Force have not been delivering any strikes on Aleppo for already 28 days," the [Russian] Defense Ministry spokesman said."
Defense ministry dismisses reports of Russian planes’ alleged bombing of Aleppo hospital


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 16, 2016)

Oh-----people in Aleppo   are  THROWING barrel bombs at each
other-----------I got it now.    Little children pick them up and
FLING them  and "rebels"   and walking around looking for small groups of peaceful people so they can sic a chlorine bomb on them  AND  the RUSSIANS are succeeding in CLEARING Aleppo of  evil     isis, rebels------using no weapons at all-----just
conversation


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 19, 2016)

"Rebels" slaughter civilians who staged protests against the seizure of aid in eastern Aleppo.

Jihadist rebels attack protesters in east Aleppo: report


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 19, 2016)

so what's taking Assad-----with the overwhelming love and loyalty of MOST of the Syrians of the world  AND  the entire
RUSSIAN army-------so long?


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 23, 2016)

*Aleppo Today TV News*

Hello, fellow readers and posters. We have hacked into "Bleipriester´s" account to bring you the real news about Aleppo with credible news and maps. Long enough, you have been targeted by "Bleipriester´s" regime propaganda and it is time to post back! Allllllaaaaahhhh akk.... ehm... for Freedom and Democracy! Yeah, that´s what we meant. Freedom and Democracy!

We have the newest map update from Aleppo!

*Yesterday:*







*Today:*






There were 31 hospitals in Aleppo remaining yesterday. Today, there are just 16. Almost half of the hospitals were bombed away in just 24 hours by the regime! And imagine, this is ongoing for years now!

Thank you for your attention!

The Aleppo Today online news team


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 24, 2016)

SAA continues to advance in terrorist held Aleppo.






"The Syrian Arab Army (SAA) continued its advance into the terrorist-held eastern Aleppo on Tuesday, taking control of the series of trenches and Sites which ran beside a cemetery near the Jabal Badro District.

A brigade of Syrian Republican Guard, backed by Liwaa Al Quds (Palestinian paramilitary) launched a new assault near the Hanano District, targeting Fatah Halab's defenses at the strategic Youth Housing Complex."
http://en.alalam.ir/news/1888416


"On Thursday, the Syrian Arab Army (SAA) liberated roughly half the Hanano district during a swift offensive in the northeastern part of Aleppo city.

Led by the Tiger Forces, the SAA imposed full control over Hanano's fire station, post office, orphanage, Farouk Mosque, Industrial area, wedding venues, and Omar Ibn al-Khattab Mosque while preliminary reports suggested the capture of several other key buildings.

The advance follows the highly important capture of Tall Zuhur five days ago, a crucial hilltop east of the Hanano district which allowed government forces to direct and overlook advances deep inside Hanano's housing area from afar."
Syrian Army makes huge gains inside rebel heartland of Aleppo city - Map update


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 24, 2016)

assad's army conquered a cemetery-------thanks for keeping us up to date---capt blei


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 26, 2016)

*SAA continues to advance in terrorist held Aleppo.*

Many civilians escaped the terrorists during the battles. 






"Moments ago, the Syrian Arab Army (SAA) imposed full control over the Hanano district and Hanano Housing following a three-day long battle with the Levant Front, Jabhat Fateh al-Sham (formerly al-Nusra Front), and Harakat Nour al-Din al-Zenki in northeastern Aleppo.

The advance was conducted solely by the Tiger Forces, the SAA's elite chock troops.

Effectively, Syrian government forces are now just 1500 meters from cutting up rebel-held Aleppo in two pockets, a scenario which would lead to the inevitable demise of Fatah Halab, a coalition of Islamist factions entrenched inside Aleppo city.

Now, following the capture of the imperative 'police hill' in southeastern Aleppo yesterday, the SAA's Tiger Forces will turn their attention to the Sakhour district, Jabal Badro district and Ard al-Hamra axis.

Should the Syrian military seize full control of Aleppo city, it would free up tens of thousands of SAA soldiers to other regions across Syria."

Syrian Army fully captures Hanano district in eastern Aleppo - Map update
Scores of civilians escape jihadists in east Aleppo


*SAA and SDF target ISIS in eastern Aleppo*

"DAMASCUS, SYRIA (1:00 P.M.) - The Syrian Arab Army (SAA) continued their eastward advance in the Al-Bab Plateau on Saturday, liberating several sites from the so-called "Islamic State of Iraq and Al-Sham" (ISIS) in east Aleppo.

Led by their republican guard forces, the Syrian Arab Army managed to liberate Tal Al-Khashkhashat and its nearby hilltops after a fierce battle with the Islamic State terrorists protecting this small village at the outskirts of the Sheikh Najjar Industrial District.

Launching an assault from the northwestern flank on Saturday morning was the predominately Kurdish "Syrian Democratic Forces" - their assistance helped propel the Syrian Arab Army to break-through the Islamic State's front-lines.

This advance on Saturday has positioned the Syrian Armed Forces within 8 km of Al-Bab's western flank; it is also the first time that they have approached the Turkish-backed rebels frontline in eastern Aleppo."

Syrian Army, Kurdish forces push east towards ISIL's Aleppo stronghold


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 26, 2016)

The number of escaped civilians is 600 last day. Among them is a family of a soldier, who did not meet him since 2012.



Precise airstrikes are conducted on Aleppo.


Turkish-backed "rebels" advance towards al-Bab and attack the SDF.

600 civilians exit rebel-held Aleppo in one day
VIDEO: Syrian soldier breaks down in tears upon reunification with his family in Aleppo
VIDEO: Drones enable Syrian jets to deliver pinpoint airstrikes on insurgents in Aleppo
Turkish-backed rebels, Syrian Army and Kurdish forces all advance in race to al-Bab


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 27, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> *SAA continues to advance in terrorist held Aleppo.*
> 
> Many civilians escaped the terrorists during the battles.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 27, 2016)

"Rebels" are mass retreating in the face of government-kurdish-palestinian offensive.






"ALEPPO, SYRIA - Following a string of advances that had the Syrian Armed Forces capture over half a dozen east Aleppo districts, the Syrian Army supported by the local YPG from Sheikh Maqsoud would proceed to seize control of the Hallak Al-Fukani, Hallak Al-Tahtani, and Bustan Al-Basha districts.

The infamous Liwa'a Al-Quds (Palestinian paramilitary force native to Aleppo) would then proceed to capture Inzarat neighborhood after launching a powerful assault on this axis as reports increasingly suggest that the rebel forces are packing up their presence in the adjacent Haydariyah district that is expected to fall in the coming hours."

Map Update: Syrian Army, Kurds continue steamrolling in east Aleppo as rebels mass retreat


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 27, 2016)

it would be good if the kurds would manage to hold onto their weapons----and stuff-----get it back in the hills


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 27, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> it would be good if the kurds would manage to hold onto their weapons----and stuff-----get it back in the hills


What does this mean? "get it back in the hills"


----------



## irosie91 (Nov 27, 2016)

Bleipriester said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > it would be good if the kurds would manage to hold onto their weapons----and stuff-----get it back in the hills
> ...



          ~~***** K U R D I S T A N *****~~


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 27, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


The Kurds control a predominantly Kurdish district in Aleppo.


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 27, 2016)

Between 3000 and 10000 civilians managed to leave eastern Aleppo.

"More than 3,000 civilians in east Aleppo managed to escape the jihadist rebels on Sunday, after the Syrian Arab Army (SAA) and Liwaa Al-Quds (Palestinian paramilitary) captured several districts from Fatah Halab militants.

According to a senior military officer in Aleppo City, the Syrian Arab Army and their allies secured the safe passage for 3,000 civilians in the eastern neighborhoods after expelling a large number of jihadist rebels that were blocking the roads leading to the government-controlled areas.

Earlier in the day, the AFP News Agency claimed that as many as 10,000 civilians fled east Aleppo; however, Al-Masdar's field sources confirmed that the number was closer to 3,000."


"SOT, Civilian (Arabic): "We tried to escape yesterday, they fired bullets at us. Even today, they told us: 'no exit'. We told them we will get out. They are seven, eight armed men with their guns. We told them we will get out. He told me: 'where will you go?' I said to our people in western Aleppo and after an argument, we went out. We were forty civilians, women, children and old men. They told us, only the women and children could leave. These were our instructions. We told them: 'we are elderly and we need treatment. Give me medicine, then I will not leave'. He told me: 'I do not have any and this is not my job'. There is no bread, a piece of bread is very small, and its price is 125 liras."

SOT, Civilian (Arabic): "The rebels treat us worse then prisoners. They don't even treat prisoners like this. I am injured, yesterday the rebels beat me, they told us: 'no exit', but we told them that we would leave. They told us that we have time only till 19:00, then they would burn everything. This area became a military zone. The Syrian Army treated us in the best way, they received us the best, I can swear to God. May God protect them.""


"Footage filmed by Ruptly TV on Sunday show ed around 600 civilians that managed to escape to government-controlled areas of Aleppo after fleeing rebel-held districts in east Aleppo on Saturday."



Over 3,000 civilians escape east Aleppo after Syrian Army advance


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 28, 2016)

The Syrian army has now captured 45 % of terrorist held Aleppo within four days.

Syrian Army keeps rolling in east Aleppo as Sakour District declared under government control


"Rebel-held territory in eastern Aleppo has been split in two after Syrian government forces captured the key district of al-Sakhour.

The Britain-based Syrian Observatory for Human Rights confirmed it had fallen to the Army, as part of a wider, advance that has driven rebels out of a third of the area in recent days."

Syrian army breaks through into key al-Sakhour district of eastern Aleppo


----------



## Bleipriester (Nov 28, 2016)

The new map. I hope this is fast enough for irosie.






https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CyWRX3qVIAEcTZN.jpg:large

There is also this report:





Entire northern pocket of rebel-held east Aleppo collapses as government forces advance

There is more good news: The water crisis in Aleppo is over!

"DAMASCUS, SYRIA (2:40 P.M.) - For the first time in two years, the residents of Aleppo will have consistent running water after the Syrian Arab Army (SAA) finally expelled the jihadist rebels occupying the Suleiman Al-Halabi Water Pumping Station.

Shutting off water to the residents of government-held Aleppo was one of the ways that the jihadist rebels would punish the civilians for not backing their forces.

Over time, the Syrian government would find ways to work around this problem; however, their fixes were always temporary and limited to certain neighborhoods.

With the Suleiman Al-Halabi Water Pumping Station under their control, the Syrian government can supply water to over 1 million residents in Aleppo, ending one of the biggest problems plaguing the city."

Water crisis in Aleppo ends after Syrian Army captures important water pumping station


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 1, 2016)

More aid will arrive soon...

Russia to deliver 100,000 tonnes of wheat to Syria


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 1, 2016)

"The vast majority of the militants have been granted amnesty and will not face prosecution. However, a few dozen fighters are still detained by Syrian authorities over security concerns and will be interrogated.

Meanwhile, Moscow sent its elite sappers from Russia by flight to Aleppo in order to demine buildings in recently captured neighbourhoods in the northeastern part of the city. A Russian mobile hospital has also been sent to the area to treat wounded civilians."
18,000 civilians exit rebel-held Aleppo, 647 insurgents surrender themselves to the Syrian Army


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 1, 2016)

"All the rebel forces active in the city of Aleppo have merged into a newly-formed Jaish Halab (Army of Aleppo).

While this merger is bound to ameliorate coordination between the rebel factions and improve their responsiveness to military developments around the city, it comes at a time so perilously late that it is quite unclear whether this move will hinder the Syrian Army's progress in the city given the latter's relentless powerful assaults on all the fronts."
Besieged Aleppo rebels unite under new Jaish Halab banner


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 1, 2016)

"Aleppo, Syria (10:32 P.M.) - A day after the Syrian Army and the allied Iraqi Harakat Al-Nujaba' seized control of over 80% of the imperative Sheikh Sa'eed district in southern Aleppo, the pro-government forces withdrew after the jihadists launched a powerful assault before the former managed to fortify their positions.

The government troops still maintain a presence in the southern parts of Sheikh Sa'eed where they have fortified a mounting stage for future attacks on the district. Clashes persist in the embattled district.

Additionally, Sadkop and Old Ramousah remain under the control of the Syrian Armed Forces after Jabhat Fateh Al-Sham (formerly Jabhat Al-Nusra) ceded control of the area.

Should the rebel forces lose Sheikh Sa'eed to the government forces, the slim hopes of a potential lift of the siege would be long forgone."
Syrian Army, allied militias withdraw from Sheikh Sa'eed


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 3, 2016)

*Jihadist rebels attack civilians in Aleppo after losing ground to government*






"BEIRUT, LEBANON (4:25 A.M.) - The jihadist rebels of Fatah Halab fired several missiles towards the government-held Mogambo and Al-Mohafaza districts in western Aleppo after losing a lot of ground to the Syrian Arab Army (SAA) this week.

According to a military source in Aleppo, the jihadist rebels killed as many as 3 civilians, while also wounding over 20 bystanders after firing a number of missiles into western Aleppo.

Frustrated with their inability to stop the government advance in east Aleppo, the jihadist rebels have turned their attention to the civilian population.

These attacks against the civilian population will likely increase in the coming days, as the jihadist rebels continue their daily harassment of western Aleppo."

Jihadist rebels attack civilians in Aleppo after losing ground to government


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 3, 2016)




----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 3, 2016)

"The Syrian Arab Army had another productive day in the Aleppo Governorate this week, capturing several sites from the jihadist rebels of Fatah Halab and Jaysh Al-Fateh, while also shrinking the remaining pocket in the provincial capital's eastern sector.

With the aforementioned quarters under their control, the Syrian Armed Forces managed to clear the remaining territory west of the Aleppo International Airport, marking the first time since 2013 that the Syrian Air Force is able to use this large site."
Aleppo International Airport officially safe after Syrian Army advance: map


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 5, 2016)

*A rebels´  school*

Location: Aleppo
Main subjects: Chemistry
Principal: Dr. Thrax


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 6, 2016)

"Rebels´" counter attacks were repelled.
Syrian Army foils jihadist counter-offensive in east Aleppo


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 6, 2016)

*Nato gangsters trying to save their terrorists*

"The calls for a ceasefire in Aleppo by France and the UK looks like an attempt to protect jihadist forces, the Russian foreign ministry said on Monday.

"Growing calls from a number of Western capitals to stop the counter-terrorist operation in Eastern Aleppo seem to be a desperate attempt to shelter and save terrorists and extremists they are ‘overseeing,’ or those who stop at nothing to reach their ill goals, who are now suffering defeat," the ministry said. "It is they who continue to use civilians as a human shield, to shell and mine civil infrastructure, humanitarian corridors," the ministry continued.

The ministry then continued by highlighting the "propaganda campaign" being conducted by Paris and London.

"Following today’s discussion of a draft resolution on the situation in Syria at the United Nations Security Council, we would like to express bewilderment and profound indignation at Paris’ and London’s propaganda campaign over their alleged concerns over on-going combat operations in Eastern Aleppo, the situation with security of civilians and emergency relief aid deliveries," the ministry said.

The ministry statement then stressed the importance of the Russian aid campaign to assist civilians.

"Our ‘worried’ French and British colleagues cannot but know that such aid is already being delivered to Aleppo’s population and it is being done not in words but in real life by the Russian side, in particular by the Russian defense ministry, the Russian center for reconciliation of the warring parties in Syria at Hmeimim and the Russian emergencies ministry," the Russian foreign continued."

Russia: Ceasefire attempt in Aleppo looks like attempt to protect terrorists


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 6, 2016)

*A rebels´ hospital
*
"Intriguing footage has emerged from the recently liberated Aleppo National Hospital revealing the medical facility had literally been transformed into a jihadist headquarters prior to its capture by government forces.

Upon entering the building complex, sometimes refered to as the Optical (Eyes) Hospital, Syrian government troops discovered loads of weapons, ammunition, paperwork, makeshift prison cells, a Sharia court, body armor and various Islamist flags."


Discover life inside Aleppo hospital after rebels turned it into a jihadist HQ (Video)


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 6, 2016)

*Big surrender in Aleppo leaves "rebels" with only 15 % of the ground they controlled a month ago
*
"BEIRUT, LEBANON (11:11) - The Jihadist rebels of Fatah Halab have surrendered almost all of the east Aleppo pocket after an agreement was put in place between the Russian and Turkish governments tonight.

According to a military officer in east Aleppo, the Fatah Halab militants will surrender at least 4 districts to the Syrian Arab Army (SAA), leaving nearly 85 percent of the east Aleppo pocket under government control.

The districts that are being surrendered to the Syrian government per the Russo-Turk agreement are the following: Al-Farafrah, Karm Al-Jabal, Bab Hadid and Afion.

The remaining districts that were not surrendered to the Syrian government will remain under Jaysh Al-Fatah control; these jihadists are primarily embedded in Sheikh Sa'eed, Sheikh Lifti, and Marjah.

More details to come...."
Jihadists rebels surrender almost all of east Aleppo


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 7, 2016)

*Map Update: Syrian Army captures 85% of east Aleppo, on verge of total military victory*






"ALEPPO, SYRIA - A military source informed Al-Masdar News that the Syrian Army captured a number of districts in Old Aleppo.

Under the direct command of the prominent Tiger Forces commander, Colonel Suheil Al-Hassan, tasked with the liberation of Aleppo's eastern neighborhoods, elite units from the Syrian Army would continue their advance capturing the entire northern section of the Old City: the districts of Karm Al-Jabal, Al-Mashatiyah, Qadi Al-Askar, Aghyor, Sahat Al-Tananir, Qastal Mishet, Qastal Harami, Al-Aryan, Farafira, Al-Kaldaniyah, Bab Al-Hadid, and Bab Al-Nasr.

The source also confirmed that the Syrian Armed Forces would proceed to capture Jubb Al-Qabba, Al-Safsafa, Al-Ma'adi, Sheikh Lutfi, and Marjeh which lie south of the landmark citadel.

Symbolically, advancing units from east Aleppo had met the garrison of the Aleppo Citadel entering the medieval palace from its main gate- a scene considered unfeasible by many several months ago.

Dozens of insurgents were killed in today's battles while over a hundred surrendered. Meanwhile, hundreds of families were evacuated to IDP centers where they are granted basic accommodations and health care by the Syrian and Russian governments.

Currently, heavy battles are taking place between the Syrian Army and the jihadist rebels of Jaish Al-Fateh and Army of Aleppo on all axes of Aleppo. The government forces aim to seize the rest of the city as quickly as possible, and only the districts of Kalaseh, Bustan Al-Qasr, Ansari, Mash-had, Sukkari, Zibdiyah, Salaheddin, Karm Al-Da'ada' and Sheikh Sa'eed remain out of the 45 districts that were under rebel control less than two weeks ago."


----------



## montelatici (Dec 7, 2016)

If the West had indicated that no cavalry would be coming to their rescue, the Islamists would have surrendered long ago.


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 7, 2016)

montelatici said:


> If the West had indicated that no cavalry would be coming to their rescue, the Islamists would have surrendered long ago.



good point-----if the Baathist pigsty did not have Russia at its back and its front lines----LOTS OF WARS IN THE MIDDLE EAST would not have happened and millions of lives would have been saved


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 7, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> montelatici said:
> 
> 
> > If the West had indicated that no cavalry would be coming to their rescue, the Islamists would have surrendered long ago.
> ...


Please list that wars.


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 7, 2016)

Trillions of civilians fled the advancing Syrian army to the last remaining al-Qaeda enclave in Aleppo City! They are piling up to high skies and already reached the moon where Jaysh al-Fateh has now established its headquarter.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=1215734698507910&id=349059891842066


----------



## irosie91 (Dec 7, 2016)

OH GEE---- allah and the whories are having so much FUN


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 8, 2016)

"BEIRUT, LEBANON (3:55 A.M.) - The Syrian Arab Army (SAA) had another productive day inside the eastern pocket of Aleppo, capturing four more districts from the jihadist rebels of Jaysh Al-Fateh and Fatah Halab after a violent battle that lasted for several hours on Wednesday."


Battle footage of the Syrian Army capturing Sheikh Lufti in east Aleppo


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 8, 2016)

*The killing of Russian medics and the destruction of their mobile clinic is of no interest in the West*

"Russian President Vladimir Putin said on Thursday Russia will never accept the position of Western structures on the death of Russian medics in Syria.

"I mean big international structures which have put an equal sigh between our medics who have been killed and those who hit their hospital, and did it deliberately as they knew where the medical establishment is located," Putin said at a meeting of the council for the development of civil society and human rights.

"It is absolutely unacceptable and inadmissible," he stressed. "We will never accept it."

The president thanked the Russian Red Cross Society which has resolutely condemned the killing of Russian medics in Syria. "It is absolutely obvious: our medics came there to address absolutely humanitarian tasks, they arrived there not to take part in combat operations but to help people, the local civilian population," he said.

"I have seen no condemnation of what has happened from any of the big international organizations," Putin stressed. "Regrettably, it sets us thinking about how unbiased some of our partners are in highlighting the situation."

TASS"

Putin says Moscow will never accept West’s position on death of Russian medics in Syria


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 8, 2016)

*For the evacuation of about 8000 civilians, fightings have been partly suspended*

"(TASS) Syrian Armed Forces have suspended combat operations in eastern Aleppo to enable withdrawal of a column of civilians from the city, Russian Foreign Minister Sergei Lavrov said on Thursday on the sidelines of a conference of the Council of Foreign Ministers of the Organization for Security and Cooperation in Europe (OSCE).

"Combat actions of the Syrian Army in eastern Aleppo are suspended today, as a yet another and the biggest one so far operation to evacuate the civilians willing to leave the place is underway there," he said. "There are some 8,000 people in the column. That's a huge operation and the withdrawal route is five kilometers long.".


Sergei Lavrov added that Russia’s and US’ military experts and diplomats will meet in Geneva on December 10 to discuss the situation in Aleppo.

The minister said he had had a telephone conversation and two meetings with U.S. Secretary of State John Kerry in Hamburg. "An agreement was reached to organize a meeting between military experts and diplomats in Geneva on Saturday," he said.

The United States seems to be sparing the terrorist organization Jabhat al-Nusra, trying to take blows from it at all talks, Russian minister added.

Source: _TASS_

_Note:_ It is noteworthy to mention that according to several reports, the Syrian Army units continued their military operation inside Sheikh Saeed district in southern part of remaining Aleppo pocket. However, no significant gains have been reported yet."

Lavrov: Combat actions in Aleppo suspended to take civilians out of city


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 9, 2016)

*UN: "Rebels" abducting, torturing civilians trying to reach government controlled areas*

"Hunderte Männer und Jungen wollten aus den Rebellengebieten Aleppos in die vom Assad-Regime kontrollierten Teile der Stadt fliehen. Jetzt fehlt von ihnen laut Uno jede Spur."
Uno in Sorge: Hunderte Zivilisten aus Aleppo offenbar verschwunden - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 9, 2016)

- Over 1000 militants surrendered today
- Over 10.000 civilians freed in 24 hours
- Operations not supported by airforces (videos above may be older than 18th October)
- Civilians reported torture and public executions
- 93 % of Aleppo under government control
- Large amounts of food and treatment arrive in liberated districts, infrastructure repairs underway

Over 1,000 militants surrender to Syrian Army in east Aleppo
Russia: 93% of Aleppo fully liberated
Russian MoD's General Staff: Syrian army takes control of 93% of Aleppo’s territory


----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 9, 2016)




----------



## Bleipriester (Dec 12, 2016)

It is almost over and Nato´s takeover of Palmyra cannot overshadow this upcoming decisive victory!


----------

